# [SOLVED] Problem with Steam



## darius240z (Jan 8, 2009)

Hello everyone. I'm just going to cut right to the chase with this extremely annoying problem.

Occasionally (about 90% of the time) when I open Steam, load the Counter-Strike server list and try to connect to any server, it says "Server not responding", as if I have no internet connection. I do, though. I refresh the server list, and try again. Same thing happens. I can continue chatting on Ventrilo or talking on AIM, so I know I'm still connected. The weird part about this is whenever this happens, my internet also won't connect. It too will act as if I have no connection, again I can still chat on Ventrilo and AIM. Once I close Steam, however, FireFox will connect just fine as though nothing ever happened and everything works fine.

What the HELL can be causing this? I've never had this problem before. Does anyone have any idea at all what this could be? I'd really appreciate the help!


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Problem with Steam*

Chances are that STEAM.EXE or HL2.EXE is blocked in your firewall.

To unblock STEAM.EXE and HL2.EXE in your Windows Firewall:


> Click Start Control Panel > Security > Windows Firewall > Change Settings, and click Continue if prompted by UAC.
> 
> 2. Click on the Advanced tab.
> 
> ...


If you have a third party firewall (other than Microsoft's Windows Firewall) let us know so we can help you unblock the programs that need to communicate. :wave:


----------



## darius240z (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: Problem with Steam*



af3 said:


> Chances are that STEAM.EXE or HL2.EXE is blocked in your firewall.
> 
> To unblock STEAM.EXE and HL2.EXE in your Windows Firewall:
> 
> ...


Thank you for the response.

I went to my control panel like you said, but I do not see an icon labeled security...any idea why?


----------



## darius240z (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: Problem with Steam*



darius240z said:


> Thank you for the response.
> 
> I went to my control panel like you said, but I do not see an icon labeled security...any idea why?


OK, never mind. I just realized that I didn't have my automatic updates up to date. They are now, and Steam is unblocked on Windows firewall. I'll see what happens!


----------



## darius240z (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: Problem with Steam*

Installing the automatic updates seems to have done the trick. I am able to join any server now with no problems. Hopefully this will keep up!

Thanks a lot for the help, though. I really appreciate it!


----------

